# Weeds On Dormant Bermuda.



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Wats Up Guys, Bermuda Is Currently Dormant However I have Some Poa Coming In & some Other Weeds. Any Recommendations On What To Use When Bermuda Is Dormant?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

round up


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> round up


You'd better be damn sure it's fully dormant for that, and there is still some risk. I've still got some green bermuda (quite a bit actually) in DFW.


----------



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

I don't know about SoCal, but here in OK, the OSU extension says usually in January-February, it is safe to use Roundup. Its been a little unseasonably warm here the last week or so. I will probably wait until mid-January after we've had some colder days and I will blanket spray Glyphosate on my yard.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> round up


I was thinking the same have you tried it yourself?


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Spammage said:


> The Anti-Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > round up
> ...


It's kinda dormant already I just have some poa coming out should I try round up?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Don_Bass said:


> The Anti-Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > round up
> ...


Yes. I just wait for a relatively warm stretch of days and use a weak mix of round up.


----------

